# input needed on eyelids



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

talking with altimat, how many people would be interested in eyelids? im playing around in photoshop to get a concept down,

what are your thoughts on a benz-type head light cover?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

looks good but your should clear out the side reflector.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

i thought about taking it out, but then it just becomes a big solid blob on the side, plus i thought the reflector added a little more safety to it, if there is a way to make it white and take out the orange, go for it


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

need to make them smaller....we've discussed this.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

how this? any better?


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this, I like... Can you show silver?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

ill see what i can do when i get home tonight


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

I like it, but I agree with the side reflector showing. Maybe you could cut up a little where the directional is. It doesnt show too clearly. I would be sold on this product if u could show it in Seascape


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George,

I like the idea, however that Merc shape does nothing
for the stock housings. Just look at the turn signal, it looks
out of place with that overlay. Is it possible to design 
an overlay which more closely contorus to the shape of the
turn signal, low beam and high beam housings?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

George, do a design where it is an actual eyelid, looks like an extension of the hood, if you will. Much like the new 745 BMW.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *George, do a design where it is an actual eyelid, looks like an extension of the hood, if you will. Much like the new 745 BMW. *


Mark, you might be on to something there...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

*I Like the concept*

Keep it up......on the right track!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Stickers? Or plastic?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm not sure about eyelids.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Stickers? Or plastic? *


well i was thinking of a plastid material like the GTS blackouts.
i think to play around with different ideas im going to get some static cling plastic to get the general shape down.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

Gets my vote but perhaps doing two seperate "doors" would look better- I do like cornering / side marker showing- I will check with my supplier locally to see what I can get you to work with George.


----------

